# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  polish films

## possopo

can people recommend me good polish films, please?
i know poland is a forgotten but renowned country for film making (the school of lodz for instance). 
so far, i know polanski, zulawski, kieslowski and the greatest of all andzrej wajda (clowiek z marmuru and kanal are personal favorites). 
what other great directors could you advise me to check out?

----------


## Slawnik

You can also watch so famous polish films as OGNIEM I MIECEM, VABANK and VABANK-2.

----------


## Remyisme

I herd about one called Kshishtof Zanussi, I believe he'sa director too...

----------


## miliardopiscrat

Cłopaki nie płaczą, pianista, dzień świra, e=mc^2, killer, killer

----------


## kamka

co ty za bzdury wymyslasz, miliard? naprawde uwazasz, ze ktorykolwiek z tych filmow (poza piasnista, rzecz jasna), bylby zrozumialy dla obcokrajowca? Tysiac odniesien do czasow PRLu, czy tez obecnej sytuacji w kraju.

----------

